
Quit Your Job Right Now - taylorbuley
http://blogs.forbes.com/jamesaltucher/2011/04/04/10-reasons-you-need-to-quit-your-job-right-now/
======
johngalt
The author sounds like he's fighting depression.

~~~
chopsueyar
I don't think he's winning, unfortunately.

------
hung
All I learned is that the author of this article is insane and should give up
on having a job.

~~~
Mz
FYI: The author is a member here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=jaltucher>

------
mahrain
This article reminded me of "Catcher in the Rye"

